# minneapolis facebook



## spoker (Mar 27, 2020)

look like a pretty original continental on minneapolis facebook $150


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 27, 2020)

Definitely not a continental but is a traveler and based on all the parts and decal package, I would say a '55. It does look like it is almost all there, except the saddle and wrong headlight. Price isn't bad considering (fenders are all banged up, at least one of those pedals looks toast, decals are beat, chrome looks rusted in some areas), but not great either. Paint is in pretty good condition. 

Here is a nicer, complete one (missing saddle bag, but they always are).


----------



## spoker (Mar 28, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> Definitely not a continental but is a traveler and based on all the parts and decal package, I would say a '55. It does look like it is almost all there, except the saddle and wrong headlight. Price isn't bad considering (fenders are all banged up, at least one of those pedals looks toast, decals are beat, chrome looks rusted in some areas), but not great either. Paint is in pretty good condition.
> 
> Here is a nicer, complete one (missing saddle bag, but they always are).
> View attachment 1162723



how much is that one?


----------



## spoker (Mar 28, 2020)

yep it says traveler on the chainguard ,he guys a flake though he puts bikes for sale and you cant reach him


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 28, 2020)

spoker said:


> how much is that one?



That one is just one I have in my archive of pics.


----------

